# My Cayouga ducks!



## Ravenrazer242 (Jul 28, 2021)

The image is from google so u can see what they look like! I have three ducks gibblet or mr gibbels. Then there’s Blake and frank! There so pretty! There all boys. And when they get old they turn black and white! 😊🦆🐥


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Ravenrazer242 said:


> The image is from google so u can see what they look like! I have three ducks gibblet or mr gibbels. Then there’s Blake and frank! There so pretty! There all boys. And when they get old they turn black and white! 😊🦆🐥
> View attachment 1032559


Aww! they are so cute!


----------



## Ravenrazer242 (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks! Yeah they are!


----------

